# My Mice <:3( )~~



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

I thought why not share with everyone the updated pictures that I took tonight which are going to be placed on my mousery website, and introduce the 5 new members of the group. In order

Amy - Yes she Is Pregnant due in 3 - 4 days








April








Blue Bell








Callie - Mom of the latest litter








Cat








Coffee








Comet








Daisy








Demon








Dove








Flower








Gingie








Jerry








Keikei








No Name 1 - any names suggestions welcome








No Name 2 - Any Name Suggestions welcome








Melody - Mom of the 2 no names, Keikei & Comet








Mini Moo








Mouse








Opal








Pop








Rose








Tic Tac Toe


----------



## sasandcol (Dec 12, 2008)

I would love a mouse like BlueBell, i'm no good with types as very new to mouse keeping. what is she? but all the others are very cute too.


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

sasandcol said:


> I would love a mouse like BlueBell, i'm no good with types as very new to mouse keeping. what is she? but all the others are very cute too.


To be honest I don't know what she is *looks for help* I have always seen her as a Blue and Tan longhaired as she is not black not grey but more like a blue mouse colour.


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

sasandcol said:


> I would love a mouse like BlueBell, i'm no good with types as very new to mouse keeping. what is she? but all the others are very cute too.


I have some LH's (well they should come out with long coats) all different markings if you are interested, lots Blue vari, Black Tan, 1 BEW, few Brokens, I have had a lot of interest in these bubs so if you want 1-2 let me know, they will be ready end January. I will be putting them up on the forsale forum soon (when they have openned their eyes).


----------



## sasandcol (Dec 12, 2008)

I have some LH's (well they should come out with long coats) all different markings if you are interested, lots Blue vari, Black Tan, 1 BEW, few Brokens, I have had a lot of interest in these bubs so if you want 1-2 let me know, they will be ready end January. I will be putting them up on the forsale forum soon (when they have openned their eyes). [/quote]

Thank you for the offer, i think i may pass at the moment as we are pushing it with my mum by having 4 :roll: . I would def be interested when we have some space if that is ok  thank you ever so much


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow, you have some amazing mice 

Really like Callie, Coffee and Melody :love1


----------



## Lorey (Dec 21, 2008)

Name suggestions  Hop and Scotch!


----------



## sasandcol (Dec 12, 2008)

also, what kind of a mouse is Rose? x


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

Rose is a Black & Tan


----------



## sasandcol (Dec 12, 2008)

Oh, she really does look a rose colour underneath. Our mouse tiny doesn't look like that, but then again she wont sit still long enough to have her picture taken. i think i need a better camera


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

She is a dilute Black & Tan so a lot lighter then a show type Black & Tan,

It takes a lot of time to photograph mice but then again their favorite treat keeps them still for a min or two lol


----------



## sasandcol (Dec 12, 2008)

i have money over from xmas so i think i'll invest in a new and good camera, no point in always buying cheap and then getting it replaced. and when i do get one i'll post my first results in a new thread  yeah i did find i need a lot of patience with photo taking, but when i want to play the "kids" are happy to oblige and keep me on my toes


----------

